# Where are the Grand Seiko Quartz people?



## Daswann

I thought for sure the Grand Seiko Quartz folks would be here. I don't have a quartz right now but I am thinking of a GS.


----------



## gangrel

Most likely, over in the sponsored GS forum.

Seiko talk might be kinda quiet because, AFAIK, Seiko's not coming out with anything new in the true-HAQ line. I don't think there's any lack of love for the 9F family. And a GPS Grand Seiko...strip off some of the complications from Astron...might be nice.


----------



## Tom-HK

If you search the forum you'll find plenty of members have GS. One or two people provide updates on their GS's timing performance, from time to time, but as grangel said, there's not a lot that's new on the quartz GS front, so chatter about these watches is a bit low, right now. I have an SBGV009 and it's undergoing a year-long timing test. I wear it almost every day and time it almost as often. It's one of my top five watches, but I seldom mention it because there's usually nothing new to say.

Which quartz GS have you got in mind? They're good performers and their rate adjustment mechanism sets them apart from contemporary offerings from ETA and Citizen, but they lack the perpetual calendars and independently adjustable hour hands of Citizen's HAQ range.


----------



## artec

I think there are a lot of GS lovers who are often on the forum but there are some people who think a watch needs to have a perpetual calendar and/or an independently adjustable hour hand to qualify as HAQ. I think the definition of HAQ is somewhat subjective but I don't think I'm interested in a watch without the IAHH plus lume, though obviously the latter has nothing to do with accuracy. In a way, neither have the perp cal or the IAHH but one can't really make full use of the accuracy without the IAHH.


----------



## quattro98

I have a couple of quartz Grand Seiko watches, the SBGX103 & SBGV017. My wife has a STGF077. They are great watches for actual normal use. The combination of very high quality finishing, a large choice of dials/cases/hands/bracelets, accurate movement, and water resistance are all important to us.

The major complaints are the lack of a perpetual calendar and independently adjustable hour hand. For actual wear as a watch, the lack of a perpetual calendar and independently adjustable hour hand isn't a big problem as most watches don't have those features. For those with a technical curiosity about the performance of the movement, having to reset the watch when you change time zones or seasons is an issue.

Citizen has a much smaller selection of models, so I went with Grand Seiko. I did get an AQ1040 for my dad and it is a great watch too (but a little bigger and thicker than the Grand Seikos).


----------



## kwcross

Grand Seiko Quartz? - Never heard of them... :-d

My current SBGV009 -





My past SBGX093 -





Another from the past, SBGX063


----------



## hughesyn

Nice pictures.

I love the SBGX093, mainly because it has lume but the antimagnetic text (and no date) gives it a bit of visual interest.

It's a shame that the number 40000 A/m isn't super impressive, by the standards of mechanical watches.


----------



## hughesyn

Nice pictures.

I love the SBGX093, mainly because it has lume but the antimagnetic text (and no date) gives it a bit of visual interest.

It's a shame that the number 40000 A/m isn't super impressive, by the standards of mechanical watches.


----------



## avusblue

Here's one! SBGX061:


----------



## Paulus1974

Here's one.


----------



## banderor

Here's my Grand Seiko Quartz at sunset this evening.


----------



## FDS19

There are some stunning pix on this thread... Which is the best GS quartz (if any) as a "starter model"?
FDS19


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/unusual-seiko-9f-2642609.html


----------



## banderor




----------



## HiggsBoson

Grand Seiko Quartz, the only Quartz watch I would buy. :-!
OK, maybe I'd buy the Citizen Chronomaster too. 
Here is mine ayway.


----------



## watchngars




----------



## 1Beginner

Luv GS Quartz.


----------



## powerband

banderor said:


> View attachment 6214617


Outstanding picture. Grand Seiko knows how to make a freaking dial!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

powerband said:


> Outstanding picture. Grand Seiko knows how to make a freaking dial!
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Thanks @powerband. It is a great dial. In some light it looks silver, and in other light it looks gold.


----------



## powerband

banderor said:


> Thanks @powerband. It is a great dial. In some light it looks silver, and in other light it looks gold.


Yes, the champaign dial is especially mesmerizing in certain light. I had the SBGX063 a while back, and now I miss it dearly.

Cheers!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## Relo60

Present and accounted for.


----------



## jdmfetish

SBGX117


----------



## stubborndonkey

gangrel said:


> Most likely, over in the sponsored GS forum.
> 
> Seiko talk might be kinda quiet because, AFAIK, Seiko's not coming out with anything new in the true-HAQ line. I don't think there's any lack of love for the 9F family. And a GPS Grand Seiko...strip off some of the complications from Astron...might be nice.


Agreed. Although I think it'd be cool to see a gps solar GS.


----------



## Laso1

Love my GS Quartz.


----------



## lswatches

Anyone know if Seiko plans on a perpetual calendar for a Grand Seiko quartz model?


----------



## liwang22

I'm in


----------



## liwang22

Laso1 said:


> View attachment 6439105
> 
> 
> Love my GS Quartz.


Which model is that? Love it. The dial is so nice.


----------



## Laso1

liwang22 said:


> Which model is that? Love it. The dial is so nice.


Thank you, 38 mm w/o the crown, 200 meter rating, screw down crownI, independent hour hand adjustment, some lume on the hands and the indices. Over all a very versatile watch, at home in the office, at the pool or out in the wilderness.

It is a SBGF021 with a 8J56 movement.


----------



## Ahriman4891

lswatches said:


> Anyone know if Seiko plans on a perpetual calendar for a Grand Seiko quartz model?


The 9F movement has been around since 1993, IIRC - so it's getting a bit old. A good time to unveil something new would be 2019, for the 50th anniversary of the quartz wristwatch. So I'm guessing Christmas 2019 and subsequent Baselworld 2020 will bring a lot of news. We have enough time to save up


----------



## banderor




----------



## HiggsBoson

Ahriman4891 said:


> The 9F movement has been around since 1993, IIRC - so it's getting a bit old. A good time to unveil something new would be 2019, for the 50th anniversary of the quartz wristwatch. So I'm guessing Christmas 2019 and subsequent Baselworld 2020 will bring a lot of news. We have enough time to save up


I'm quite excited thinking about what may be in the 'pipe-line'.
GS can already offer +/- 5spy, so maybe something even more accurate may be on the horizon?
I really do hope something new is coming, as with the 50th anniversary of the quartz watch approaching, it would be the perfect opportunity
for Seiko to show us what the future holds for the quartz movement from their perspective. ;-)


----------



## banderor

Interesting point about the 50th anniversary in 2019 of quartz watch technology.

I'm thinking about a 60th anniversary Grand Seiko in 2020. It will be the Kanreki year for Grand Seiko. Looking forward to seeing what Seiko Japan has up its sleeve!



spikeyadrian said:


> I'm quite excited thinking about what may be in the 'pipe-line'.
> GS can already offer +/- 5spy, so maybe something even more accurate may be on the horizon?
> I really do hope something new is coming, as with the 50th anniversary of the quartz watch approaching...


----------



## banderor




----------



## Paul12644

I received this SBGT039 unused from Japan two weeks ago:


----------



## GUTuna

8J56 back from polishing in Japan


----------



## Hitlnao

Wow that's a beautiful watch. Probably one of the nicest quartz's I've ever seen!


----------



## Seppia

Sbgx065 here


----------



## Oblongata

I just got myself a new GS Quartz.

You get top level finishing of a GS except for a mechanical movement. Although, I prefer a mechanical, I got the Quartz because it's a lot cheaper(second hand market), convenient, and perfectly sized. Wish there were more mechanical GS with a 37mm case and 10mm thin.

The Quartz has really grown on me especially coming from Seiko who were the first to make Quartz watches. That and the fact that I won't need to service the watch for at least 50 years is a huge selling point.


----------



## Ahriman4891

Oblongata said:


> I just got myself a new GS Quartz.
> 
> ... I won't need to service the watch for at least 50 years ...


The rubber gaskets need to be replaced every 9-10 years (every 3rd battery change, basically).


----------



## Oblongata

Ahriman4891 said:


> The rubber gaskets need to be replaced every 9-10 years (every 3rd battery change, basically).


Thanks, I will keep that in mind!


----------



## noizer

Got myself a Sbgf017, are these models harder to come by nowadays?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

noizer said:


> Got myself a Sbgf017, are these models harder to come by nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm not sure, but if you take one more step towards that ledge I think there will be one fewer in the world! :-d

Lovely watch. Great shot.


----------



## Armstrong31

liwang22 said:


> Which model is that? Love it. The dial is so nice.[/QUOTE.. I am looking everywhere for this watch and also the the SBGF017. It will come in time. I am gonna wait for this one!


----------



## Armstrong31

noizer said:


> Got myself a Sbgf017, are these models harder to come by nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This is the grail I seek!


----------



## ronalddheld

Yet another thread which did not really need a bump.


----------



## Cornelius

See pictures of GS. Checks wallet. Empty.


----------



## reeder1

Hi, all- I just purchased a GS Diver with a white dial--it's quartz. Gorgeous watch-love it. Got it from an AD in Chicago recommended by a friend on here. So beautiful-, and the service interval is 50 years.


----------



## Tom-HK

reeder1 said:


> Hi, all- I just purchased a GS Diver with a white dial--it's quartz. Gorgeous watch-love it. Got it from an AD in Chicago recommended by a friend on here. So beautiful-, and the service interval is 50 years.


You got the SBGX115? Nice choice. The theoretical service interval may be 50 years for the inner workings, but since it will need a battery change every 3-5 years, you might consider getting it serviced at the same time (they'll obviously re-do the case back gasket and re-test water resistance when they do the battery change, anyway).


----------



## robhaa

Tom-HK said:


> You got the SBGX115? Nice choice. The theoretical service interval may be 50 years for the inner workings, but since it will need a battery change every 3-5 years, you might consider getting it serviced at the same time (they'll obviously re-do the case back gasket and re-test water resistance when they do the battery change, anyway).


Great watch, and I'd second this recommendation.


----------



## avusblue

SBGX091 here!:



Cheers!


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Right here,


----------



## ronr9286t

I have two - the SBGF021 (which I've had for a while) and the just arrived from Japan, the SBGF019 - Ron


----------



## mikelu03

Here, here, and here!


----------



## Tom-HK

mikelu03 said:


> Here, here, and here!


Loving the SBGV009!


----------



## damitay




----------



## 1stiski

I have enjoyed my GS Quartz for 2 years now . Wow , I oodle in its way it transforms in different light and it exudes quality every time it's in rotation ...grabbing a timepiece with out a windup is nice too , but not the reason I own one .


----------



## banderor

Purchased in 2014, first battery change today. Took a snapshot to share.


----------



## vincentle7914

My quartz diver sbgx117


----------



## entrynmbrv

mikelu03 said:


> Here, here, and here!


Say what's that blue dial there? Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMF

Daswann said:


> I thought for sure the Grand Seiko Quartz folks would be here. I don't have a quartz right now but I am thinking of a GS.


I was the founding moderator of this forum (back when it was called the High-end Quartz Forum). I drop in every now and then to see what's going on. Here's my GS quartz:


----------



## number 15

Here is mine. I never get tired of wearing it.


----------



## mikelu03

entrynmbrv said:


> Say what's that blue dial there? Very sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the SBGX087.


----------



## banderor

Put a new caseback gasket in this Grand Seiko Quartz today. I purchased it in July 2014 from Seiya-san. Last weekend I changed the battery, but reused the old gasket. Researched and ordered OEM ones, which arrived Friday. Ordered three spare gaskets and one spare battery too. Both the gasket and battery are used commonly in lots of cheaper Seikos. Squared away now.


----------



## ColinW

GMF said:


> View attachment 12388965


Nice! If only they made it 40-42mm...


----------



## Laso1




----------



## Flatspotter




----------



## banderor

Sharp!~



Flatspotter said:


>


----------



## Msiekierski

I had sbgx065 and felt it was just a tad too small...sold it, then started missing it. Ended up with sbgv025. Love it and wear it the most. And when it comes time to service it, it will be a $3 battery vs $300 clean and lube.


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor

Grand Seiko Quartz SBGX009. It has a 36.5mm case size, 10.4mm tall and weighs just 50g. It is now out-of-production, but I believe it was the longest continuous production Grand Seiko model ever (2000-2015). It features the no-date Caliber 9F61 movement. Came on crocodile strap (pictured). Love it!


----------



## Fomenko

My SBGV005


----------



## pdsf

banderor said:


> Grand Seiko Quartz SBGX009. It has a 36.5mm case size, 10.4mm tall and weighs just 50g. It is now out-of-production, but I believe it was the longest continuous production Grand Seiko model ever (2000-2015). It features the no-date Caliber 9F61 movement. Came on crocodile strap (pictured). Love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12919397


Thanks for posting! Been tempted to get it. The dial color seems to go from cream to almost white. I love the no-date feature. It's truly a watch you can grab and go anytime.


----------



## banderor

pdsf said:


> Thanks for posting! Been tempted to get it. The dial color seems to go from cream to almost white. I love the no-date feature. It's truly a watch you can grab and go anytime.


That photo I took yesterday is deceptive. For instance, this watch is on a brown leather crocodile strap, but in my snap it looks black. Although the dial looks white in this photo, it's definitely cream colored in real life. This is the watch I wear most often at the office during the cooler months of the year. I spend most of the day keyboarding, and this one disappears on the wrist and doesn't cause strain. Love it!


----------



## banderor

pdsf said:


> Thanks for posting! Been tempted to get it. The dial color seems to go from cream to almost white. I love the no-date feature. It's truly a watch you can grab and go anytime.


Here's an iPhone pic at work yesterday that captures the dial color more accurately.


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe some of them are waiting for the 25th anniversary watches?


----------



## banderor

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe some of them are waiting for the 25th anniversary watches?


@ronaldheld I thought of you last week on Sunday when I had to stop my GS Quarts to set hour hands for DST. Didn't I read in a thread sometime back that you let your GS Quartz run one year at a time without resetting? Both of mine lost 3 seconds since last time change in the fall.


----------



## ronalddheld

banderor said:


> @ronaldheld I thought of you last week on Sunday when I had to stop my GS Quarts to set hour hands for DST. Didn't I read in a thread sometime back that you let your GS Quartz run one year at a time without resetting? Both of mine lost 3 seconds since last time change in the fall.


Yes I post yearly offsets for the GS and other watches


----------



## banderor

ronalddheld said:


> Yes I post yearly offsets for the GS and other watches


 I had an 8J Grand Seiko in the late '90s that had an independent hour hand. At that time I lived abroad and I thought its purpose was for travelers changing timezones. After moving back to States and reading your posts and others on HAQ forum, I learned that features allows one to do year-long accuracy tests. It's a nice feature. Sometimes I think about getting a used replacement example of that watch, both for sentimental reasons (it was my first GS), and because it's a really cool design.


----------



## banderor




----------



## pdsf

banderor said:


> View attachment 13529431


Very nice! What was your 8F? Intrigued about the cool design.


----------



## Old bill

After months of trying to work out which watch to get. I settled for this rather nice GS.


----------



## banderor

Old bill said:


> After months of trying to work out which watch to get. I settled for this rather nice GS.


Congrats, great looking GS Quartz! |>



pdsf said:


> Very nice! What was your 8F? Intrigued about the cool design.


My first Grand Seiko had an 8J55 movement in it, the model number was SBGF009. It was the lowest priced GS available at the time. It had Explorer style Arabics, and the famous Seiko "snowflake" dial, with a 36mm case. Here's a picture I grabbed from Yahoo Japan Auctions. I've bought and sold dozens of watches over the years; this is one that I regret selling. Surprisingly, there's still a Seiko Dolce available with an 8J41 movement, it's SACM171. I don't know if it has the independent hour hand feature, don't think it does.


----------



## charlesburd

Here is my newly arrived used but apparently unworn sbgx119 reflecting outside and inside light.

Very cool.


----------



## pdsf

banderor said:


> My first Grand Seiko had an 8J55 movement in it, the model number was SBGF009. It was the lowest priced GS available at the time. It had Explorer style Arabics, and the famous Seiko "snowflake" dial, with a 36mm case. Here's a picture I grabbed from Yahoo Japan Auctions. I've bought and sold dozens of watches over the years; this is one that I regret selling. Surprisingly, there's still a Seiko Dolce available with an 8J41 movement, it's SACM171. I don't know if it has the independent hour hand feature, don't think it does.


Thanks! Did it have screw-down crown?


----------



## banderor

pdsf said:


> Thanks! Did it have screw-down crown?


No screwdown crown on that model. There are some Grand Seiko SBGF 8J models from a decade or more ago that have screwdown crowns, luminous hands, independent hour hand, and rated to 200m (if my memory is correct). Here's a pic I grabbed off the web.


----------



## banderor

charlesburd said:


> Here is my newly arrived used but apparently unworn sbgx119 reflecting outside and inside light.
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> View attachment 13539617
> View attachment 13539619


Congratulations, it looks amazing!


----------



## pdsf

banderor said:


> No screwdown crown on that model. There are some Grand Seiko SBGF 8J models from a decade or more ago that have screwdown crowns, luminous hands, independent hour hand, and rated to 200m (if my memory is correct). Here's a pic I grabbed off the web.
> 
> View attachment 13539845


Thanks! I, for some reason, thought all 8J had screw-down crowns. I appreciate the clarification!


----------



## banderor

Pic from yesterday.


----------



## pdsf

^such a beauty - understated, elegant, and very accurate! No date means truly grab and go...love it. I keep going back and forth on this model and your pics are not helping.


----------



## banderor

pdsf said:


> ^such a beauty - understated, elegant, and very accurate! No date means truly grab and go...love it. I keep going back and forth on this model and your pics are not helping.


Have you considered SACM171? They're just a touch smaller, at 35mm, but more affordable, thinner and lighter too. Weighs just 26 grams, and 5.3mm thick. I don't have one yet, the pic below borrowed from Internet.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/seiko-dolce-sacm171-jdm-watch-review-3956106.html


----------



## charlesburd

No screw down crown.


----------



## pdsf

banderor said:


> Have you considered SACM171? They're just a touch smaller, at 35mm, but more affordable, thinner and lighter too. Weighs just 26 grams, and 5.3mm thick. I don't have one yet, the pic below borrowed from Internet.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/seiko-dolce-sacm171-jdm-watch-review-3956106.html
> 
> View attachment 13559867


Thanks for the suggestion and pic. I have seen pics of it. The GS seems so much nicer though. 



charlesburd said:


> No screw down crown.


Most of them don't, but the SBGV models from the Sport Collection and some of the models with the older 8J movement do come with a screw-down crown.


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259 on signed crocodile GS deployant


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm here, if a little late to the party. 'Better late than never' though, as the saying goes! :-!


----------



## berni29

Hi

Me also late. Here are my two. The green one has the super accurate 5SPY GMT movement with the independent hour hand.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dicioccio

which model numbers are they ?


----------



## berni29

dicioccio said:


> which model numbers are they ?


Hello

The green GMT is the SBGN007 and the blue is the SBGV225. Also have a look at the SBGV239 which is the same blue, but in a 44GS case and with a domed crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## Pete26

Here is mine









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisca70

Here are a couple of macros of my SBGF017, which I sold a coupe years ago...I may buy it again in black. it has the 8J56 movement. This movement is +/-10s/yr, hour hand can be set independently, 5 yr battery life, screw down crown and water resistant to 20atm. In practical terms, it beats the 9F series...
View attachment 13824043


----------



## ppaulusz

chrisca70 said:


> Here are a couple of macros of my SBGF017... it has the 8J56 movement. This movement is +/-10s/yr, hour hand can be set independently, 5 yr battery life, screw down crown and water resistant to 20atm. In practical terms, it beats the 9F series...


Practical terms, maybe... but precision/accuracy-wise the 9F series are better and they are fitted with a digital calibration terminal!


----------



## Shark-sandwich

There is a mini long-term review of the SBGX061 here. Interesting Pre-Baselworld thought experiment as to what two watches would F9 have if they could only have two.

https://wornandwound.com/the-purge-paring-down-to-a-two-watch-collection-ilyas-picks/

Mine would be any of the GS 9F GMTs, and then the SBCM023 for a beater.


----------



## GMT-man

Another latecomer... Second GS, the other one is a Spring Drive GMT, also second HAQ, the other one is a Longines VHP. So I visit both GS and this forum.


----------



## that 1 guy

Here's mine, and I am already looking for another one.


----------



## 53jd

Never really under stood these watches. AD here in TX was really pushing this line when I went to inquire about Tudor. I think I would have considered Casio's business model for upscale quartz by re-branding the name like Oceanus.


----------



## 53jd

Grand Seiko to me feels like I'm wearing a Seiko. Although quality feels great and I'm sure it is a great piece, but for the coin? Naw!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

If you have held one in your hand and couldn't see what separates it from "just a Seiko" or Casio Oceanus, I really don't know what to tell you....


----------



## gaijin

53jd said:


> Grand Seiko to me feels like I'm wearing a Seiko. Although quality feels great and I'm sure it is a great piece, but for the coin? Naw!


All your posts are within the last 6 days - none of them, sorry to say, of any real substance.

Looks like you are just trying to up your post count.

And I agree. If you cannot discern the differences between a Seiko and a Grand Seiko ...


----------



## dicioccio

My dad gave me as a present a Rolex and he also had a Rolex. I also know very well a lot of Omega and Zenith. But Grand Seiko is far better than them if you only speak about finish. Of course I understand that the brand awareness of the Swiss brands is by far a lot "more" than the Japanese. However if you can live with that and try to focus only on the finish and quality, then Grand Seiko is very hard to beat.

We have also to consider that we are in the High Accuracy Quartz subforum so your considerations are a bit (to say the least) "inaccurate" since Grand Seiko is by far one of the best brand to by a High Accuracy watch.

Everything could be repeated for The Citizen and Citizen but this would have lead me to a double post and I don't need to up my post count hehehehe (just kidding !!! ^_^)

53jd, seriously speaking, you should write more carefully your opinions because they show simply that you didn'y really see accurately the watches you are talking about.


----------



## Mgmcaleer

That looks great with that blue strap.



Paulus1974 said:


> Here's one.
> View attachment 5976370


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Here is mine back from its battery change.


----------



## GregNYC

kamonjj said:


>


Great pair of GS Quartzes!!!!


----------



## stockae92

GS no date


----------



## snyar

Can anyone tell me which GS HAQ movement is superior: the 9581 or 8J55?


----------

